# Any interest in a North Nashville / Southern Kentucky get together?



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Ever since I went to Erin's first gtg years ago I've threatened to have one of my own but there was always some reason in my mind keeping me from having it, shops not totally done, I don't currently have a real system, house isn't finished, I'm NOT a social person whatsoever, I could go on and on, even when I had Petty's car I didn't feel like I should have one. 

Well, I think the time has come. Yeah, I don't have anything special in any of my three cars and the wife's car has that Femder stuff in it, but I DO have a lot of cool stuff to look at, a two-story shop built entirely for car audio with all kinds of tools, my son's car has a decent system in it, and I think being near the end of a cul-de-sac is a good location.

I've even toyed around with having install days, where a group of us get together and tackle one thing or many little things in our cars.

So, all that crap being said. When's a good time to have one, and anyone have any suggestions or ideas for anything?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm down! I considered having one myself later this year but that's about as far as I'd gotten.

As far as time, I guess that depends on major events such as Finals or others who may have a GTG planned in the area (none that I know of). You could do summer to avoid Finals crunch but it's hot. Maybe September-November time frame? 

Lots of people in our general area so I imagine you'll have a lot of interest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm interested.... Tim, who is also in your neck of the woods, has been talking about a GTG... Sounds like the time is right....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> I'm interested.... Tim, who is also in your neck of the woods, has been talking about a GTG... Sounds like the time is right....


What's the over/under on you actually showing up? So far, I'm still convinced you're a myth because I haven't seen you in the real world yet. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

ErinH said:


> What's the over/under on you actually showing up? So far, I'm still convinced you're a myth because I haven't seen you in the real world yet. lol



 :laugh:

Heck, that might be a worthy bet line to extend.... 


Erin, Do you plan to attend any other shows in TN ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I might go to the vinny. just depends on work travel. but that's really the only other show I would _try _to make.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

ErinH said:


> I might go to the vinny. just depends on work travel. but that's really the only other show I would _try _to make.


Gotcha sir !


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe have a gtg on a Saturday, when there is a contest in Lebanon the next day?
That would work for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin K said:


> Maybe have a gtg on a Saturday, when there is a contest in Lebanon the next day?
> That would work for me.


Great idea sir !


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The Vinny is Sunday July 24th.

Could have it that Saturday, the 23rd. Those that are competing could use extra help and fine tweaking, all could enjoy the systems and just hanging out catching up on conversations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

I like it sir... I sure would appreciate the feedback...

of course I would NEED TO SHOW UP....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Count me in! 

As long as it is not the weekend of May 13th-15th.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Kevin's idea to have it the day before a Lebanon show is a good one. Is the Vinny the best option? Are there any shows in September / October timeframe, where it's a little cooler than it would be late July? The shop is air conditioned but that doesn't help out in the driveway. I have NO trees, but the backyard starts getting shady pretty early, so we might be able to deal with it. I've got a pool too if it gets too hot I suppose. 

Tim will likely co-host the gtg with me, if it works out with his schedule, since he lives less than a mile or so away. 

Does state finals take two days? Might be good to do some tweaking and tuning around that one, plus it's later in the year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in for the GTG. I am sure that I can get a few of the Sound Team 6 crew to show up. Kevin's idea of having it a day before a show is a pretty good idea. Although a lot of our guys have a tough time getting Saturdays off from work.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in Goodlettsville....I don't currently have a great system, but I'm down to hangout if I can free myself from work....ugh


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like this is starting to shape up....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's cool of you Jason. I will plan to be there once you set a date. And if I can help out lmk.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

You know we have already talked about it, so I am good for whenever as long as work allows. I agree with you about later in the season like TN State Finals weekend. July is going to be really hot I think


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I'm in for it as long as it's not in the dead of summer.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Are there any comps / shows late Sept early Oct besides state finals?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

At this point, I think that's it....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ yea. I think that's all there is.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

So, we're leaning towards Sep 24th? 

KY State finals is the week after, so any KY guys can come and get some time in some other seats and some feedback on theirs before state finals.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

So... we're scheduling this thing for Sep 24? 

Any objections, comments, other ideas...

?

Already got my GTG CD playlist selected.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm good for Sept 24th. Make sure you got some good 80's music on that cd.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Sept. 24th sounds good to me...

By the way Kelly, BEST avatar ever !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Currently I have work travel scheduled for that week. But I'll try to make it if I'm home.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It might be worth getting with the other Jason to see when he's having his Fall NCSQ meet so there's not any competition. This is just in case some of those guys want to come down for this one. I remember him posting that it will be sometime in September.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

What about Sep 4, the Sunday before Labor Day?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2016)

Jason, 
That's a good date.... lot if people will have a long weekend. ...

Honestly, someone is just going to choose a date.... then if others can make it... then great

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah you can't make everyone happy so just have to pick a date and stick with it. Just make sure it doesn't conflict with competitions or football. Mainly Bama games. I know this from experience from people backing out of some of the Northern Bama meets because watching guys play with a ball took priority...I couldn't care less about either but lots of others do.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

There's just so much to plan around. I've heard from a few people that can't do the 24th and 3-4 of them are people that I don't want to have the gtg without. Feel me?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That sounds like a good date to me


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Heavily leaning toward having this the Sunday before Labor Day, that will give people a day before and a day after... including me. :laugh:

Thoughts, comments, complaints, other?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

That location is too far for me to drive........here is your first complaint.lol


----------

